# Hope on the Slopes Vertical Challenge in Vermont at Jay Peak, Smuggs, Bolton Valley



## Nick (Sep 8, 2011)

Jessica from the American Cancer Society contacted me in regards to this event scheduled for early next year: 

http://news.alpinezone.com/101003/

Looks like it will be a fun time. 



> The American Cancer Society is pleased to announce the 2012 dates for Hope on the Slopes. Hope on the Slopes is an all-day ski and snowboard event that raises money to support the mission of the American Cancer Society. *Participate as a team of up to 15 or as an individual*. Event participants to engage in competition with other participants in two categories: Fundraising Challenge and Vertical Feet Challenge.
> 
> Vertical Feet, tracked by FLAIK GPS technology, shows real time data and leader boards throughout the event. Re-Live your day on the mountain by logging into the FLAIK website and entering your arm band ID tag and see your vertical feet, average miles per hour, and total distance skied.
> 
> ...



Maybe a little AZ team 8)


----------

